

Using Jenkins CI with Github - diamondlevel
http://devops.rackspace.com/338/continuous-integration-part-2

======
pbiggar
If you're looking for a truly easy way to do CI with GitHub, you can set it up
in literally one click with Circle: <https://circleci.com>.

We'll do everything else, from setting up the DBs you need, to caching your
github checkouts so that they're really really fast, to optimizing your test
VMs for test speed (don't you know bad IO from cloud machines cause tests to
randomly fail!).

